# Roasted and Salted Sunflower and Pumpkin seeds??



## nicky43 (Jan 6, 2015)

I made the mistake of buying large quantities of Roasted/Salted Sunflower and Pumpkin seeds thinking they were un-salted because they said All Natural in large letters on the bags. Is this going to be ok to feed as treats to my 2 female fancy mice?

Also bought a bag of Raw Peanuts and hoping that would be ok too and these are still in the shells. Is it ok to feed it to them in the shells? I would think they would have fun ripping the shells off.

Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

It will be perfectly fine in small quantanties, just next time make sure its unsalted. When feeding salty foods they tend to drink more water, so keep an eye on that


----------



## nicky43 (Jan 6, 2015)

Ok. Thanks for the help. Guess this purchase of salted seeds will last them a very very long time or maybe I'll have to eat them too.


----------

